# MalAcetic Wipes in Canada



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking for a source for MalAcetic Wet Wipes by DermaPet in Canada if possible.

Looking for the container with 100 ea.

I don't seem to be able to find a Canadian source online...anyone know of one?

Thanks.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.canadageneric.com/



18 dollars for 100. Not sure if that is a good price..Hope this works for you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I would just get a bottle of the regular MalAcetic Otic (like for ear cleaning) and use it with gauze squares or cotton balls, as it's the same product and would be likely cheaper that way.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Tracy, 

Thanks I looked at that site but was too blond to figure out that they did indeed have the 100per size.

Maren,

Good to know! Thanks!


----------

